# 94 maxima, keypay code reset



## pgkool (Apr 4, 2007)

I have a 94 nisssan maxiam, and I dont have the code to the keypad on the door. I read somewhere to look for a black box in the trunk and none was found. How can I reset the code on the keypad?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

under the dash behind the glovebox gold box has a sticker on it with the code


----------



## pgkool (Apr 4, 2007)

i found the lil gold box, i got some digits, a P#, F#, L# and the PN. How do i decipher this?
thanks for your help, this will really really help me alot.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/454290/7


----------

